# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Sefo Noshimo Production

## Sefo Noshimo

*Название:* Se7en Card.
*Дата выхода:* 07.08.2009
*Тип издания:* Лицензия.
*Автор:* Sefo Noshimo.
*Версия:* 1.0
*Язык:* Русский/Английский.

*Системные требования:*
Steam и лицензионная Counter-Strike: Source последней версии, с Английским языком.

*Описание:*
Набор дополнений для Counter-Strike: Source,
включающий в себя:
- Конфигурации клиента.
- Новое многофункциональное меню.
- Новый графический интерфейс пользователя.
- Расширенные настройки.
- Музыку и новые звуки в главном меню.
- Новый задний фон.

*Дополнительно:*
- Mouse fix.
- Параметры запуска.
- KbdFilter.

*Бонусы:*
- Обоя на рабочий стол.
- Музыка из главного меню игры.

*Установка:*
1) Закройте Counter-Strike: Source, если запущен.
2) Cделайте резервную копию всех файлов в папке cstrike.
3) Распакуйте все файлы из архива Se7en Card.
4) Запустите Se7en Card.exe
5) Установите в папку с Вашим Steam логином.
Путь установки по умолчанию:
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\ВАШ_ЛОГИН
6) Наслаждайтесь! :]

*Доп. информация:*
*Скрытый текст*Релиз первой версии. Se7en Card – Набор дополнений для Counter-Strike: Source, включающий в себя: Конфигурации клиента, сервера, видео, биндов и ботов. Новое многофункциональное меню, с возможностью смены Tickrate’ов, фильтра закачки, записи до 50 демок за один заход в игру и переключения самых необходимых настроек, в один клик и, не включая консоль. Новый графический интерфейс пользователя и игровые показатели в зеленом стиле. Расширенные настройки в опциях игры, со всеми самыми необходимыми параметрами. Добавлена музыка и звуки, а так же новый задний фон, в главном меню. По умолчанию конфигурации клиента, видео и биндов, не загружаются. Параметр Net Graph настроен под разрешение 1024х768. Пока что, доступна только Английская версия, в скором времени планируется выпуск дополнений в виде цветовых гамм и русификация.

*Screenshots:*
*Скрытый текст*

*История версий:*
*Скрытый текст*Легенда:
[+] – Добавлено.
[-] – Удалено.[*] - Изменено/Исправлено.
[!] – Информация.

История:
Se7en Card v1.0 [07/08/2009]
Публичный релиз.

*[Скачать]* (размер: 2.30 мб)



*Название:* aim_Eta1on.
*Дата выхода:* 05.08.2009
*Тип издания:* Лицензия.
*Автор:* Sefo Noshimo.
*Версия:* 1.0
*Язык:* Русский/Английский.

*Системные требования:*
Steam и лицензионная Counter-Strike: Source последней версии.

*Описание:*
Тренировочная карта.
Максимальное количество игроков 20.
Обе стороны полностью идентичны.
Раш с одной стороны, на другую не возможен.
Доступное оружие: knife, deagle, m4a1, ak47, awp.

*Бонусы:*
Обоя на рабочий стол.

*Установка:*
1) Распакуйте все файлы из архива aim_Eta1on.
2) Скопируйте папку cstrike в папку counter-strike source.
3) И замените уже существующую.
Путь установки по умолчанию:
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\ВАШ_ЛОГИН\counter-strike source
4) Наслаждайтесь! :]

*Доп. информация:*
*Скрытый текст*Релиз первой версии. aim_Eta1on – Тренировочная карта для Counter-Strike: Source. Продуманны и учтены все факторы для идеальной тренировки. Максимальное количество игроков 20. Карта сделана в светлых тоннах, с ярким освещением. Обе стороны карты полностью идентичны, раш с одной стороны, на другую не возможен. Доступно только профессиональное оружие, с полными боеприпасами. Список доступного оружия: knife, deagle, m4a1, ak47, awp. В начале каждого раунда, после 30 и 60 секунд, выдается броня и патроны. Использованы только стандартные текстуры и модели.

*Screenshots:*
*Скрытый текст*

*История версий:*
*Скрытый текст*Легенда:
[+] – Добавлено.
[-] – Удалено.[*] - Изменено/Исправлено.
[!] – Информация.

История:
aim_Eta1on v1.0 [05/08/2009]
Публичный релиз.

*[Скачать]* (размер: 2.43 мб)



*Prooff Maps*
*[Инфо]*
*[Torrent]*



*[Sefo Noshimo Homepage]*

Пожалуйста, сообщайте мне об ошибках в релизах. Так же, с радостью выслушаю предложения по улучшению продукции и новые идеи для проектов. В знак благодарности, за активную помощь и интересные предложения, ваш ник, обязательно будет внесен в инфо файл релиза.

*С уважением, Ваш Sefo Noshimo. :]*

----------

